

One VPS GUI to rule them all - Tzeejay
https://levlaz.org/spacepanel-crowd-funding-campaign/

======
lukeholder
I have a feeling this was caught in a voting ring to be demoted from the HN
frontpage so fast.

------
levlaz
Thanks for sharing this Tzeejay! I am one of the developers of Space Panel, if
anyone has any questions I will be around all day long to answer them. :)

